# Kühler auf x99 board



## Agathon343 (13. Dezember 2016)

*Kühler auf x99 board*

Ich bin gerade auf ein x99 board umgestiegen und war nichts ahne d am zusammen bauen,  da fällt mir nach der cpu Installation auf, dass es keine durchlässe für die cpu kühler schrauben gibt.  
Habe dann mal Gegooglet u auf YouTube gesucht, bis ich rausgefunden habe, dass das wohl nicht wie von mir befürchtet, ein produktionsfehler is, sondern solche speziellen Doppel schrauben benötigt werden...   auf beiden Seiten ein Gewinde, eins schraubt man  ins board, kühler drauf und die Verschluss schrauben aufdrehen, statt von hinten durchs board zu gehen und dann die Verschlüsse anzubringen. 

Jetzt habe ich aber keine Ahnung,  wie zur Hölle ich an solche schrauben kommen soll...
Ich hab in meinem cooler master Karton nachgesehen,  seltsamerweise nichts.  Ich habe extra gecheckt ob der seidon 120v 2 für x99 boards geeignet is, doch schrauben sind da keine mehr.  Ich bewahre qlles im rechten Karton auf, weil man ja nie weiß. ..

Wo bekomme ich die Teile,  ohne zwei Wochen drauf warten zu müssen und was kostet so ein Spaß?  Ich will bald nen neuen lüfter z will nicht für schrauben ohne ende blechen.  

Danke schonmal u freu mich über jede Hilfe!  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeretxxo (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kühler auf x99 board*

Die liegen, wenn der Kühler auch Sockel 2011 unterstützt immer bei, wenn nicht, wird der Sockel auch nicht unterstützt.


Und schau mal auf das Datenblatt der Seidon v2, auf die Abbildung des beiliegenden Montagematerials:
eu.coolermaster.com/de/xresserver01-DLFILE-de14110600011fdc-F150424001115cc.html


----------



## Agathon343 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kühler auf x99 board*

Vielen dank!  Nunja, sockel 2011 v3 is ja Netz schwer zu finden ^^
Aber dieser lüfter wurde doch vor x99 gebaut u verkauft!
Aber die haswell e werden gleich gewesen sein, oder?
Dann hab ich wirklich zum ersten mal die Schräubchen  verlohren und war auch noch so blöd, das ganze nicht vorher zu Checken 
Und danke!  
Ich guck dort mal, aber meine Freundin hat mir beim zusammen Bau des pc geholfen und jetz hat sie der Ehrgeiz gepackt xD
Jetz will sie gleich ne neue aoi kaufen gehn und die aktuelle bleibt im alten PC ^^
Der wird eh ihrer &) har har 
 Aber danke nochmal für die Hilfe 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kühler auf x99 board*

Bereits X79 (LGA2011) benutzt diese Doppelgewindebolzen. Die werden bei der Seidon auch mitgeliefert. 
Der CoolerMaster Support hier ist aber recht hilfsbereit, einfach mal schreiben und  nachfragen


----------



## Agathon343 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kühler auf x99 board*

Ok Danke 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------

